# توحيد مسميات الاجهزة الطبية



## مهند المهداوي (26 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخواني الاعزاء اود اليوم ان اطرح عليكم موضوعا كنت افكر فيه من مدة طويلة وهو توحيد اسماء الاجهزة الطبية باللغة العربية من خلال انشاء لجنة من ذوي الخبرة الطويلة في هذا المجال ليقوموا بتجميع اسماء كل الاجهزة الطبية التي ممكن جمعها ثم تبدا النقاشات الجادة حول التوحيد ثم يتم بعدها عمل استفتاء لمشتركي الملتقى للوصول الى الاسماء التي يتفق عليها اخواننا الاعزاء.
والله الموفق

ملاحظة: هذه مجرد بداية الفكرة ارجو من كل من يقراءها ان يشارك و يغنينا بمقترح او بتطوير للفكرة من اجل جعلها خطوة نحو التوحد العربي.


----------



## محمدالقبالي (26 ديسمبر 2008)

اخي مهند المهداوي الفكره حلوه ولكن من وجهه نظري انا افضل الالتزام بالمسميات او الاسامي الاجنبيه للاجهزه لانه لايوجد اختلاف فيها...................... هذه فقط وجهه نظري الخاصه


----------



## مهند المهداوي (26 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخي العزيز انا ارحب برايك الذي يقول بان المسميات الاجنبية لا اختلاف عليها وهذا ما دفعني الى ان احلم بتوحيد المسميات بلغتنا الجميلة التي تسع لكل مسمى والسبب الاخر ه اننا دائما لا نتفق بالاسماء للاجهزة الطبية علما اننا عندما نقيم مسابقة للشعر العربي نجد الكلام مفهوما لكون اللغة هي التي توحدنا.
مع تحياتي


----------



## glucose (26 ديسمبر 2008)

نعم
انا مع مهند بهالكلام
ليش دائما الاختراعات كلها اسمها أجنبي؟
يعني طيب اذا اخترع الانسان العربي شي جهاز
كمان منطلق عليه اسم أجنبي
طيب ليش؟
انا مع تعريب الأسماء 100%
وتعريب الاسم لا يعني أنك تلغي الاسم الأجنبي
شو المانع تعرف اسم الجهاز باللغتين معاً؟
نحنا بالنهاية عرب

على فكرة بسوريا الاسم الشائع للجهاز هو الاسم العربي والحمدلله
والدراسة بالعربي وتقديم المشاريع كلو بالعربي
ومع ذلك نحن نعرف أسماء كل هذه الأجهزة باللغة الأجنبية بينما يتم التعامل معها باللغة العربية فيما بيننا


----------



## محمدالقبالي (30 ديسمبر 2008)

انا الان اقتنعت بتوحيد اسماء الاجهزه الطبيه باللغه العربيه ولكن كيف يكون العمل لتوحيد هذه الاسماء....... أعني كيف تكون البدايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مهند المهداوي (30 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخي العزيز شكرا على الاهتمام واليك ما افكر به كبداية للمشروع :
اولا: نبدا بتجميع اسماء الاجهزة حسب الترتيب الالفبائي باللغة الانكليزية وعلى شكل مجموعات حسب الحروف مثلا حرف (E)وتحته قائمة بالاجهزة التي تبداء به مثل (Endoscope)وكل ما يتعلق به من تفصيلات او انواع.
ثانيا: يكون تصنيف الاجهزة على الحروف او على الاختصاص او على الوظيفة او على المكان وكل هذا يتم بعمل استفتاءات في الملتقى حتى يكون القرار جماعيا و يشارك به الجميع ولمدة شهر لكل استفتاء.
ثالثا: اتمنى من الاخوة المشرفين او اي مشترك ان يسعفنا بما يراه مناسبا حول الموضوع باقتراح او تعديل على ما سبق.
والله الموفق


----------



## محمدالقبالي (31 ديسمبر 2008)

وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته اخي مهند المهداوي 
كبدايه يمكن نستفيد من كتاب encyclopidia of medical equipments وذلك باخذ الاسماء باللغه الانكليزيه 
ومن ثم ترجمتها الى العربيه والكتاب موجود في المنتدى


----------



## مهند المهداوي (31 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك هذه بداية مبشرة بخير ساعمل على تنزيل الكتاب من الملتقى وابدا بتصنيفها حسب الاختصاص ثم عمل قائمة بها واعرضها في الملتقى مع ترجمتها لكي اعمل استفتاءا عن الترجمة حتى نتوصلالى الاسم المتفق عليه من قبل الاخوان.
والله الموفق


----------



## glucose (1 يناير 2009)

الله يوفقكون
وانا معكون للنهاية بإذن الله


----------



## مهند المهداوي (2 يناير 2009)

محمدالقبالي قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته اخي مهند المهداوي
> كبدايه يمكن نستفيد من كتاب Encyclopidia Of Medical Equipments وذلك باخذ الاسماء باللغه الانكليزيه
> ومن ثم ترجمتها الى العربيه والكتاب موجود في المنتدى


السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز محمد لم اتمكن من العثور على هذا الكتاب ارجو منك ل من يتمكن من ذلك اسعافنا به لنبدا عملية الترجمة مع الشكر مقدما.​


----------



## glucose (2 يناير 2009)

يمكن هالرابط يفيد شوي
http://www.nationmaster.com/encyclopedia/Medical-equipment


----------



## مهند المهداوي (3 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
شكر ا على هذا التفاعل الرائع ولكن انا حاليا في محافظة البصرة وساعود الى بغداد خلال ثلاثة ايام ومن هناك ساعمل على تنزيل الملف وارجو ان تنجح العملية.
مع تحياتي​


----------



## محمدالقبالي (3 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخ glucose على التفاعل


----------



## مهند المهداوي (7 يناير 2009)

التنزيل شغال شكرا على الرابط​


----------



## محمدالقبالي (7 يناير 2009)

:56: اخي العزيز مهند الهداوي انشاء الله تكون بصحه وعافيه وهذا رابط تحميل الكتاب :56: 










http://rapidshare.com/files/3463285...al.Devices.and.Instrumentation-0471263583.zip

وهذا الرابط الرسمي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t57728.html

:16:​


----------



## مهند المهداوي (8 يناير 2009)

:7:عاشت الايادي شكرا:7:​


----------



## glucose (19 يناير 2009)

شو آخر أخبار هاد الموضوع؟


----------



## محمدالقبالي (24 يناير 2009)

ننتظر القام من الاخ مهند المهداوي


----------



## مهند المهداوي (24 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخواني العزاء اسف على التاخير في الرد ولكن كنت مشغولا كثيرا في الايام الماضية ولكن كنت اعمل على المشروع الذي بداته وكان اطلاعي عل الموسوعة التي زودني بها اخواني في الملتقى مفيدا كثيرا لعمل خطة اسير بموجبها وقد توصلت حاليا الى عمل قائمة اولية باسماء الاجهزة وسارسلها لكم قريبا ان شاء الله
والله الموفق​


----------



## مــريــم (24 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود... اطلعت على الموضوع فوجدت الفكرة غاية في الروعة! 
و أنا أتصفح ورقاته، راودتني فكرة تكميلية و أرجو أن تدلوا بآرائكم بخصوصها..
تعلمون أن مهندسي و أطباء شمال إفريقيا يتلقون دراساتهم العليا باللغة الفرنسية، و لا شك أن المنتدى يجمع مهندسين من شتى بقاع العالم العربي... فما رأي الإخوة الكرام أن نضم الترجمة الفرنسية إلى لائحة الترجمة الانجليزية و من ثم يتم تعريب أسماء الأجهزة الطبية فتعم الفائدة بإذن الله؟


----------



## محمدالقبالي (24 يناير 2009)

الفكره حلوه ولكن نحتاج الى شخص فاهم ومتقن للغه الفرنسيه بشكل كبير حتى يستطيع الترجمه بشكل صحيح


----------



## glucose (24 يناير 2009)

ماشي أنا لغتي الفرنسية ماشي حالها
وكمان أنا بعلم النحو باللغة العربية كتير قوية
وكتير بحب قواعد اللغة العربية
بتصور هالشي بفيد هون


----------



## مــريــم (26 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
و أنا مع الركب بإذن الله.. بعد موافقة صاحب الفكرة و باقي الأعضاء، نعلن في المنتدى البحث عن مهندسين و مهندسات مجيدين للغة الفرنسية للمشاركة معنا في حملة ترجمة أسماء الأجهزة الطبية من الانجليزية مرورا بالفرنسية إلى العربية.. و الله الموفق


----------



## 344f0f9e84be4f25c2 (30 يناير 2009)

I think it is good work


----------



## مــريــم (4 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

ما أخبار الموضوع يا مهندسين؟ هل سنترجم الفكرة إلى عمل؟ و ما رأي المشاركين في الفكرة التكميلية (الترجمة الفرنسية لإفادة الإخوة المهندسين و الأخوات المهندسات من شمال إفريقيا)؟


----------



## محمدالقبالي (5 فبراير 2009)

الاخت م.رشاء المصري اذا ماعندك مانع ممكن تتكفلي بموضوع الترجمه الى الفرنسيه لانه عندك اللغه جيده


----------

